
Show HN: Khan as a Service - yutyut
http://khanaas.com/
======
GhotiFish
I was really disappointed actually. I was expecting it to do some clever
analysis to figure out where the stress on the words should go.

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!
[http://khanaas.com/kirk/jackson/](http://khanaas.com/kirk/jackson/)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB!!!
[http://khanaas.com/kirk/bob/](http://khanaas.com/kirk/bob/)

though, maybe Bob is a bad example :)

~~~
yutyut
Done, thanks to a mysterious pull request.

[https://github.com/mmartin0/khanaas/pull/1](https://github.com/mmartin0/khanaas/pull/1)

------
throwaway1979
Latest update: developer behind the hit KHANAAS turns down a 3 billion offer.
Says service is worth so much more. "We're shooting for a galaxy far, far
away. No, seriously, we'll be exploring Star Wars memes next. Selling out at
this point would just be crazyyyyyyyyyyy."

------
mcescalante
For anybody confused, this is from Spock's death scene in Star Trek II: The
Wrath of Kahn. Youtube link of the "kaaaahn" exclamation:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54)

~~~
jewbacca
* This is from the scene where Khan has caused Kirk (along with his son David, David's mother Carol, and his officers McCoy, Saavik, and Chekhov) to become apparently marooned without hope of rescue inside an artificially habitable cave on an otherwise barren planetoid. The scream is (well, maybe not "is", as the entire explanation... but at least in some large part, not entirely unintended, is) meant to sell the idea that the Enterprise is too badly damaged to survive Khan's coming attack, and communicate Kirk's supposed anguish at the fulfillment of Khan's plan to maroon Kirk on a dead planet, as Kirk had previously left him and his wife (a highly debatable sentiment [0]).

Spock is alive on the Enterprise, hiding on the other side of the planet from
Khan, and dies later in the film, after retrieving Kirk and participating in
the ensuing space battle. Right youtube link, though.

You might be confused by it's counterpart in 'Star Trek: Into Darkness' (also
represented by this service), where it's said by Spock on Kirk's death.

\----

[0] but one which is explored more fully in a set of recent "prime universe"
comics: [http://memory-
beta.wikia.com/wiki/Khan:_Ruling_in_Hell](http://memory-
beta.wikia.com/wiki/Khan:_Ruling_in_Hell)

~~~
mcescalante
Not sure what I was confused about. It was late and it's been a while since
I've seen that scene. Thanks for correcting :)

------
hayksaakian
If you add some text to speach, and word-stress analysis i might sign up for
the enterprise package

------
justaman
I thought it was about bring khan academy style learning into elementry
schools and working our way up??? o well fuck it

------
allochthon
This is great. I love it. It would be nice to have a sound file to go along
with the image.

------
joshguthrie
Please someone build a "(X-As-A-Service)-As-A-Service" so the metaness can
kill any future jokes about "As-A-Service". Some are funny (I loved the
/dev/null, it was clever) but this one is just further and further declining
an idea to everything without trying to be funny or clever.

------
morganb180
This is fantastic. My dad and I would go around yelling this all the time when
I was growing up.

------
Aqueous
I think maybe I just had a nerd aneurysm.

